# Does my '00 e39 head unit have aux inpt?



## smuniak (Jul 30, 2004)

Got an iPod and am tired of using the cassette adapter.

Looked at the icelink and not sure I need to spend $250 to do this.

How can I tell if my head unit has an aux input? I have an '00 e39 with DSP.

Secondary quesiton - does any one have a good tutorial on how to pull the head unit so I can install the cable?

I may get as fancy as captaindrewle in his post:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=869785#post869785

Or I may just go with the simple pug it into the 1/8" jack and go...

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## hurricanesteve (Oct 3, 2005)

dunno if it helps, but i bought the Soundgate aux adapter, but before i installed it, i decided to go aftermarket with the whole system.

It connects between the head unit and the CD changer and has a mountable switch with three settings: AUX 1, Aux 2, and CD Changer. Has RCA inputs, so you can get a couple of 1/8" plug to RCA adapters at rat shack.

It gets you no ability to control the iPod from the car controls, but it gives you more flexibility to hook up any type of aux input.

i'm selling the soundgate (2 parts, SDS1V2 and DOCKBMWV2) on ebay right now. You can check out http://www.soundgate.com to see if this will work for you.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113759


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

smuniak said:


> Got an iPod and am tired of using the cassette adapter.
> 
> Looked at the icelink and not sure I need to spend $250 to do this.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to integrate into the AUX port? This will give a direction on what to recommend.


----------

